# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  أبرز عشرة "خائبين " في البطولة..!

## بقايا الحب

لعبت الكرة بمصائر كثيرين في جنوب إفريقيا، وعبست المستديرة في وجه نجوم وأسماء كبيرة لم يحصدوا بالمونديال إلا مرارة الفشل.. كثيرون اخترنا منهم خائبين عشرة هم الأبرز حتى الآن..


واين روني

من دون أهداف في ألمانيا 2006م، ومن دون أهداف في جنوب إفريقيا 2010م.. أي ولد ذهبي هذا؟ وكيف يحمل لاعب مثل واين روني مسؤولية وراثة عمالقة مثل جاري لينيكر أو مايكل أوين.. مردود محبط وهزيل لنجم رشحه كثيرون للقب الأفضل هذا العام، لكنه غادر جنوب إفريقيا من دون أي تأثير، اللهم إلا عبارات ساخرة من نجم مثل الأرجنتيني دييجو ميليتو وصف مقارنة روني بليونيل ميسي بأمر يبعث على الضحك.


كريستيانو رونالدو

موهوب آخر لن يتذكر منه العالم في جنوب إفريقيا إلا بصقته الشهيرة في مواجهة الكاميرات، بعد الخسارة أمام إسبانيا، أو التعليقات الغاضبة عن مدربه كارلوس كيروش، والعلاقات المتوترة مع لاعبين يرى رونالدو على ما يظهر أنه يبتعد عنهم بمسافات.. مونديال للنسيان لنجم أحرز هدفا يتيما، وصنع ضجة تفوق بكثير ما قدمه فوق العشب الأخضر.


ريمون دومينيك

المونديال الثاني والأخير للمدير الفني الفرنسي المثير للجدل.. دومينيك الذي تولى قيادة الديوك في يوليو 2004م؛ ليحقق بعد عامين وصافة المونديال الألماني، ثم لا شيء بعد ذلك.. مسيرة استثنائية عرفت من الشتائم والانتقادات ما لم يحصده أي مدرب فرنسي من قبل.. ومشهد وداع أخير ظهر فيه ذو الشعر الأبيض أقرب إلى أضحوكة، بعدما رفض غاضبا مصافحة العجوز كارلوس ألبرتو باريرا.


مارشيلو ليبي/ فابيو كانافارو

مهندس ملحمة برلين ومحركها الأول بدّلهما المونديال الإفريقي إلى فاشلين.. المدرب الداهية تحول إلى مخرف، وصاحب عقلية جامدة تحب وتكره.. وقلب الدفاع الذي اعتبره الطليان أفضل لاعب في ألمانيا 2006م، قبل أن يحمّله هؤلاء أنفسهم مسؤولية الفشل الكبير في جنوب إفريقيا، وينعتوه بعجوز فتح دفاعات الطليان على مصراعيها لتتلقى 5 أهداف في 3 مباريات.


ماوريتسيو إسبينوزا

يبدو الاسم مغمورا لكثيرين، لكن مساعد الحكم الأوروجوياني يمكن أن يدخل التاريخ من الباب الخلفي.. وبعدما عجز عن رؤية تسديدة فرانك لامبارد تتجاوز خط المرمى الألماني ستتبدل أشياء كثيرة، وسيقبل الرئيس جوزيف بلاتر على الأرجح بتعديل رفضه طويلا، إذ سيستعين بالتكنولوجيا لمراقبة خطوط المرمى، أما الإنجليز فلن ينسوا أبدا اسم إسبينوزا الذي حرمهم من فرصة للوقوف في وجه ألمان كانوا للحقيقة الأفضل والأعلى كعبا.


فابيو كابيللو

إيطالي آخر لن تسعده أبدا ذكرى المونديال.. كابيللو الذي وفد إلى جنوب إفريقيا في هيئة جنرال صارم، وغادره وسط سيل من الإدانات.. فشل محقق لمدرب اعتبره الإنجليز من سيعيد أمجاد سير آلف رامزي، قبل أن تلهبه الصحافة الإنجليزية لاحقا بسياط الانتقادات، ويبدأ الجميع في إعادة تقييم كل ما يتعلق بمدرب وصف بعد الانكسار أمام ألمانيا بصاحب عقلية جامدة، ومتعنت يعجز عن التواصل بشكل طبيعي مع لاعبيه.


جوران إريكسون

خيبة جديدة تضاف إلى ما صنعه السويدي برفقة إنجلترا والمكسيك، وسقوط آخر لمدرب مضت على ما يبدو سنواته الأفضل في الملاعب، إريكسون الذي تولى قيادة كوت ديفوار؛ ليغادر معها مبكرا من الدور الأول على رغم امتلاكه فريقا يحتشد بالنجوم.. مردود لا يذكر لمدرب حصل على 3 ملايين دولار في 3 شهور، فيما المحصلة صفر كبير.


ساني كايتا

اعتذار المدافع النيجيري لن يكفي أبدا، والبطاقة الحمراء الحمقاء التي حصل عليه ساني كايتا أمام اليونان ستبقى إحدى العلامات المؤثرة في مسيرة النسور الخضر بالمونديال.. لقطة فارقة قلبت تفوق نيجيريا في أهم مبارياتها إلى تراجع.. وواقعة تلقى بعدها النجم المحترف في روسيا تهديدات بالقتل؛ فسارع بتقديم اعتذار لن يشفي على الأرجح غليل نيجيريين تعساء.


فوزي شاوشي/ عبد القادر غزال

هفوتان في المباراة الافتتاحية رسما طريق المحاربين بالمونديال، وصعبا كثيرا من مهمة كانت صعبة بالأساس.. أفلت شاوشي تسديدة سلوفاكية ضعيفة فعرف طريقه إلى دكة البدلاء، ولم تعرف الجزائر طريقها إلى الدور الثاني.. وارتكب عبد القادر غزال كارثة كروية من دون مبرر؛ فسلب الجزائر تفوقا في المباراة الأولى كان يمكن أن يتحول إلى انتصار عزيز.


نيكولا أنيلكا

أفلت زمام المهاجم المخضرم، وعجز عن التحكم في انفعالاته في وقت عصيب؛ فازدادت الأحوال صعوبة داخل معسكر فرنسي خاض المونديال مأزوما من الأساس.. وكان المشهد مؤسفا لنجم لم يقدم ما عليه في وقت عصيب، وإنما ترك العنان للسانه يسب مدربه ليتم طرده من المعسكر، ويقدم مثالا مؤسفا عن التزام النجوم عند الحاجة إليهم.

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (66):  :SnipeR (66):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اتوقع سيدتي انك ناقله للموضوع فقط وليست صاحبته ..

اما صاحبه فهو جاهل تماما بماكتب 


فكيف يصف افضل لاعبين على مستوى العالم بالخونه 

وعلى اي حكم تم 

وهل بطوله او عدد صغير من المبارايات تكشف لنا مستوى الاعبين 


لايهمني من القائمه سوى روني 

سيدتي هذا الاعب صنع العجائب مع مانشستر وتالق كما تالق بيليه ومارادونا 

 فـ معه لاعبين متفاهمين وخط وسط في مانشستر عجيب .. خلفه ابطال لذلك برز البطل 


 وكذلك الحكايه مع ميسي نجح مع برشلونه لانه خلفه مانيستا هذا الاعب الذي يستطيع ان يحدد الوقت المناسب لكي يمرر الكره لميسي 


 في المنتخبات لايوجد هناك بطل واحد بل 11 بطل 

روني يبلغ من العمر 37 سنه ماذا تنتظري منه لوحده ليصنع العجائب 

سيعود الى مانشستر واحكمي بنفسك هلى كاس العالم كفيل بوصفه خائن او لا 


 تمنيتك ارجنتينيا ايها العجوز المكافح للمجد 


احترامي وتقديري سيدتي

----------


## بقايا الحب

اخي الكريم لقد تم نقل الموضوع نقلا ولست بصاحبته 

واشكرك على مرورك الطيب


 :Db465236ff:   يعني لا تحطوها فراسي انا ما دخلني

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

سلمتي على النقل ...

 تقديري لك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اتوقع سيدتي انك ناقله للموضوع فقط وليست صاحبته ..
> 
> اما صاحبه فهو جاهل تماما بماكتب 
> 
> 
> فكيف يصف افضل لاعبين على مستوى العالم بالخونه 
> 
> وعلى اي حكم تم 
> 
> ...


اوكي يا سيدي مع إحترامي الشديد الك ولغيرك انك مش عارف روني صحيح لاعب مميز لانكو فاشل بكل معنى الكلمه السبب مش بطوله تحكم بس هاي يا صديقي كأس العالم مش أي بطوله روني وغيرو من النجوم أحاطو بدول كبير لها سيط قوي بالماضي طبعا بالساحرة المستديرة  حاليا التاريخ لا ينسى فشلهم الذريه هذا .

----------


## majid79

تمام التمام 
غضبي شديد على عبد القادر غزال 
بعد المستوى المتدني الذي ظهر به 
حصدنا ويلات الندم جراء هذا اللاعب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> بس هاي يا صديقي كأس العالم مش أي بطوله .


ردك هذا سيدي كشف لي ومع احترامي الشديد لك انك جديد في عالم المربع الاخضر وربما تشجع اكثر من فريق واكثر من منتخب من باب مشاركه الجميع ... 

المهم ياصديقي .. 

هناك فرق كبير بين المنتخب والنادي ..

المنتخب لايوجد فيه بطل واحد هم يلعبوا باسم المنتخب وبقميصه فهناك 11 بطل 

بالنادي يختلف الوضع تماما الكل يحاول ان يبرز مواهبه الفرديه حتى يرتفع سعره واسهمه 


فشل مارادونا في هذا المنديال على وجه التحديد لانه اراد ان يتكرر نهائي 86 

اراد ان يلعب ميسي كما لعب هو في 86 باسلوب فردي يدخل من وسط الملعب الة الثلاث خشبات ليسدد 

 ولكذا رفض اشراك زانيتي وفيرون هيوجين ... 


في المنتخبات فقط لايوجد مسي ولاروني ولاجدتي حتى فيه فريق كامل متكامل مثل المانيا 


 لاتطلب من روني او ميسي او رونالدوا ان يلعبوا مثلما يعلبوا من البارشا او مانشستر 

 لعب النوادي يختلف عن لعب المنتخبات 


المشكله ياصديقي بالعلام اللي نفخهم نفخ سواءا ميسي او رونالدو او روني 


اسالك سمعت اي تضخيم وتهويل اعلامي للاعب غاني او مكسيكي او اسباني او هولندي او الماني مثلما حصل مع روني وميسي 


بالنهايه ياصديقي هم لاينتظروا مني او منك اي تقييم 

فـ ميسي سعره الان مع البارشا 120 مليون يوروا سواءا كان فاشل او ناجح 

وروني لاتستطيع النادي الاستغناء عنه رغم كبر سنه ..


هم ابطال انجبتهم ارحام لاتعرف سوى الاصرار والتحدي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ردك هذا سيدي كشف لي ومع احترامي الشديد لك انك جديد في عالم المربع الاخضر وربما تشجع اكثر من فريق واكثر من منتخب من باب مشاركه الجميع ...  
> 
> المهم ياصديقي .. 
> 
> 
> هناك فرق كبير بين المنتخب والنادي ..
> 
> 
> المنتخب لايوجد فيه بطل واحد هم يلعبوا باسم المنتخب وبقميصه فهناك 11 بطل 
> ...


 
سيدي يكثر خيرك إذا انا جديد على المستطيل الاخضر خلينا الرياضه الك يا سيدي 

انا بشجع أكثر من نادي يعطيكي الف عافيه يا سيدي لانك ما تعرفني صحيح .

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

هي ليست اهانه لك ياصديقي .. 

فلك تقدير واحترام ... فـ انت من المؤسسين هنا بالرجوع لتاريخ اشتراكك ومشاركاتك .. 

لكني اعطيت تقيمي بناءا على ردك وبلاشك كل واحد فينا يجهل الثاني ... 


فهمت من ردك انك تطلب من روني ان يكون كماهو في مانشستر وحكمت عليه بالفشل لانه لم يفعل شيء في هذا المنديال 

لكن روني يلعب باسم المنتخب ويلزم ان يكون معه 10 لاعبين روني 


هذا القصد ... لانقيس لاعب النادي وادائه .. بمستواه مع المنتخب وادائه لانه حتما سيتغير 


من منا لايعرف الاعب المبدع الرتغالي لويس فيغو .. 

ماذا فعل مع النادي وماذا فعل مع منتخب بلاده 

لو قارنته لعرفت صدق كلامي 



بالنهايه اعتذر لك على ردي واسلوبي الغير لائق 

فلك احترام وتقديري

----------


## بقايا الحب

مشكورين على المناقشات الحلوة والمرور الاروع 

 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مونديال العجائي والغرائب
فعلا هناك نجوم لم يظهرو وخيبو املنا بمشاهده نجومنا المفضلين 


يسلموا توالي

----------


## بقايا الحب

منور جنتول

----------

